# What to Buy for big SQ, small cabinet?



## SVO (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking for opinions on subs to consider for a 15x25' room for use with a pair of wall-mounted Magnepans in a room with modern furniture (few places to hide). Music only (don't need output below 25 Hz), but should reach high (120 Hz min) because the Mags do NOT go low. Looking for compact & stylish with high sound quality. Sunfire HRS 10 looked good but I fear it doesn't go high enough (response drops dramatically above 100 Hz) Ideas?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pair of av123 x-subs (small, inexpensive, 150hz)
HSU Mid Bass Module with any one of their other subs (or, a diff sub, if you prefer)


----------



## SVO (Dec 11, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Pair of av123 x-subs (small, inexpensive, 150hz)
> HSU Mid Bass Module with any one of their other subs (or, a diff sub, if you prefer)


2 X-subs are going to be 
18x18x13- doesn't meet the #1 criterion.
The UFW-10 would have worked nicely, but discontinued. 13" cube. 150 Hz.

The Hsu mid bass module is also 18x18x14- too big, and I still need the sub.

Sealed is also preferred as they are less location sensitive, IMHO.

Anyone?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I'd suggest
SVS SB12-Plus
should fit your requirements,... or does it need to be even smaller?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

A sealed 12" subwoofer would likely fill your needs and the right driver would work in a 13-16" cube and give you response over 120hz. If you are interested in a custom design and finish to match your room/furniture, contact us and we can give you a few options.

Remember with a crossover as high as you want to go, any subwoofer that you get will be best located between or at least beside one of your main speakers. If it is away from them you will hear where the subwoofer is located.


----------



## htguy (May 14, 2008)

SVO said:


> The UFW-10 would have worked nicely, but discontinued. 13" cube. 150 Hz.


av123 has an active used market in their classified forum. If you are patient, you probably could find one of those subs.


----------



## ghozt (May 4, 2006)

*Tannoy sub. I have*

one a TS10. I would say TS10 or if money permits TS12. They are sealed, very accurate, and tiny. I also have a rhythmik 12 to go with my MMGs and it is a servo sub, also sealed box, and matches maggies perfect. I use my Tannoy in another room, but would pair it with my maggies if only doing music. I think the TS12 would more suite me for my maggies because they are used in home theater.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Nuonic Audio AKO-12 has 1000 Watts of power on a 12'' aluminum cone driver in one of the best built, best looking cabinets you've ever seen or heard. 173 different veneers to choose from ,and piano gloss caps optional.


----------



## SubMan (Feb 8, 2007)

I know this is not the point of your question, but I hope you checked out how the Magnepans sound mounted on the walls. From what I can tell, the Magnepans are bipolar, making sound out of the rear of the panel too. This rearward sound may create rear reflection coloration issues, destroying the reason you love the sound of the Magnepans.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

SubMan said:


> I know this is not the point of your question, but I hope you checked out how the Magnepans sound mounted on the walls.


It could be the OP plans to mount them "hinged". See http://www.magnepan.com/model_MC1

The crossover point concerns me. The magic THX crossover @80hz was arrived at using research. Subjects were played various tones to find the frequency at which a person could no longer localize the source. For some, it was 120 hz, for others it was 100 hz. 80 hz is the highest frequency at which no one could localize the source. I start to localize somewhere between 80 and 100 hz.

If the OP sets crossover @120 hz, he, as well as others, may start to localize the bass. The obvious solution is to run the two subs he plans to use in stereo. The problem is, I don't know of any easy way to do that.

Doug


----------

